# Modo servicio TV Sankey Cled-50Sdv2.



## EDUIN FRIERI (Mar 6, 2019)

A mi meza de trabajo llegó tv sankey de 50 pulgadas con parametros de pantalla totalmente alterados. Puesto que no tengo la forma para ingresar a este modo de servicio les solicto atentamente por favor me colaboren en la adquisicion de este.
el modelo del tv es 
  CLED-50SDV2.
Agradeciendo de antemano su colaboracion


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 6, 2019)

Si nos proporcionas el número de tarjeta sería más fácil identificar el modo de servicio.
Creo que esa TV usa una tarjeta genérica de las que llevan el chip MSD3393LU
Si es así, existen dos posibles formas de ingresar al modo de servicio.

1a.- Entrar al menú e ingresar los siguientes dígitos con el control remoto de forma consecutiva: 1147
2a.- Entrar al menú, ir a Audio y seleccionar Balance e ingresar los siguientes dígitos de forma consecutiva: 1969


----------



## EDUIN FRIERI (Mar 9, 2019)

Mi hermanaso cordial saludo y muy agadecido......pude entrar al modo de servicio y hacer el respectivo ajuste en el panel de pantalla.


----------

